# Help!!!! EA says CDR copied



## AA189 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi all,

My engineers Australia status has changed to Assessment in Progress today morning and within one hour i received a request for additional information with feed back as follows:

_"We have identified one or more of your career episodes have been copied – either from internet sources, publications or career episodes submitted to Engineers Australia. This means that your CDR declaration that the Report is your own work is not correct. Please explain."_

I prepared the career episodes all by myself and I am surprised to get this feedback. I request our experts here to kindly advice me as to how should I explain this to EA. Anyone who has been in this situation and could give a satisfactory reply to EA kindly help.

They gave me time till 16th July 2017 but I wish to clarify this to EA at the earliest.

Please help!!!


----------



## AliceR (Jan 18, 2017)

Did you use a template with some standard text or did you genuinely write absolutely everything yourself?

If it's the latter then I would maybe just write to them to ask for clarification as to which bits.

If however you did use some standard text/descriptions then maybe re-write those bits and re-submit.

This hasn't happened to me, so maybe someone with more experience might come up with a better answer but I think that's what I'd do.

Good luck!


----------



## AA189 (Feb 17, 2015)

AliceR said:


> Did you use a template with some standard text or did you genuinely write absolutely everything yourself?
> 
> If it's the latter then I would maybe just write to them to ask for clarification as to which bits.
> 
> ...


Thank you Alice.. I prepared all the CDRs by myself and I strictly followed the MSA booklet instructions and opeted to use the same points to structure my paragraphs. kind of an elaboration of each point i mean. 

BTW I replied back to EA explaining them the method followed by me to prepare my CDRs and saying my CDRs are my own hardwork and any resemblemce would be a mere coincidence. it has been 3 days since I replied but no responce from EA yet :fingerscrossed:


----------



## AliceR (Jan 18, 2017)

AA189 said:


> Thank you Alice.. I prepared all the CDRs by myself and I strictly followed the MSA booklet instructions and opeted to use the same points to structure my paragraphs. kind of an elaboration of each point i mean.
> 
> BTW I replied back to EA explaining them the method followed by me to prepare my CDRs and saying my CDRs are my own hardwork and any resemblemce would be a mere coincidence. it has been 3 days since I replied but no responce from EA yet :fingerscrossed:


I hope it all works out for you then! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## AdamLib (Jan 12, 2017)

sometimes they use anti-plagiarism software that compares your CDR with their database of all CDRs or other internet sources, better if you know what is really thought to be plagiarized /copied and provide as much evidences as possible regarding that suspected section of your CDR, other wise if you have time , write a document defending on all your CDRs with a proof : pictures/correspondences/ documents/emails/etc and elaborate it to them... best of luck


----------



## AdamLib (Jan 12, 2017)

AA189 said:


> Thank you Alice.. I prepared all the CDRs by myself and I strictly followed the MSA booklet instructions and opeted to use the same points to structure my paragraphs. kind of an elaboration of each point i mean.
> 
> BTW I replied back to EA explaining them the method followed by me to prepare my CDRs and saying my CDRs are my own hardwork and any resemblemce would be a mere coincidence. it has been 3 days since I replied but no responce from EA yet :fingerscrossed:



I think its better to reply with proofs rather than saying "would be a mere coincidence" if the CDR is for a project you did in the university for example , try to compile all evidences possible, pics, correspondence with your supervising instructor, your end of project report, any congratulatory letters if your project outstanded etc, all the best and wish you manage to convince them.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

AA189 said:


> Thank you Alice.. I prepared all the CDRs by myself and I strictly followed the MSA booklet instructions and opeted to use the same points to structure my paragraphs. kind of an elaboration of each point i mean.
> 
> BTW I replied back to EA explaining them the method followed by me to prepare my CDRs and saying my CDRs are my own hardwork and any resemblemce would be a mere coincidence. it has been 3 days since I replied but no responce from EA yet :fingerscrossed:




what you have done is the best, wait for them


----------



## skumar2017 (Jan 19, 2017)

AA189 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My engineers Australia status has changed to Assessment in Progress today morning and within one hour i received a request for additional information with feed back as follows:
> 
> ...




Any update on this ? Please let us know of the outcome. There is a very little information on this topic here, your experience will be very helpful.


----------



## AA189 (Feb 17, 2015)

skumar2017 said:


> Any update on this ? Please let us know of the outcome. There is a very little information on this topic here, your experience will be very helpful.


Hi skumar.. I am yet to receive an outcome. EA says they take anywhere between 2-3 weeks for the outcome to be granted. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## MaCK12 (Feb 6, 2017)

Good luck mate; hope you receive a positive outcome.


----------



## skumar2017 (Jan 19, 2017)

MaCK12 said:


> Good luck mate; hope you receive a positive outcome.


MaCK, Welcome to Ecxpat Forum ....


----------



## MaCK12 (Feb 6, 2017)

Thanks bro; although i'd hope this would be a bit more user friendly  cant even send PMs yet :S


----------



## MaCK12 (Feb 6, 2017)

have you received any contact from EA? in my case its been almost 7 working days (a week and a half) and no contact :S


----------



## skumar2017 (Jan 19, 2017)

MaCK12 said:


> Thanks bro; although i'd hope this would be a bit more user friendly  cant even send PMs yet :S


Yes, I just realized that it has got some restrictions for new users like me. I think as we will write some posts, they will be removed.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

skumar2017 said:


> Yes, I just realized that it has got some restrictions for new users like me. I think as we will write some posts, they will be removed.


Posts may well be deleted if a new member is just posting to pad out their post count, so that they can gain access to the Private Message system. 

The 5 post requirement is there to protect existing members - it stops spammers and others from being able to harass members as soon as they join. 

If someone is making rubbish posts just to get PM access, then we may well delete any "padding"-type posts.

This is quite a popular forum, and all (unpaid, volunteer) moderators do what they can to look after all forum members.

In the meantime, don't forget to read the CDR sticky at the top of the list of threads, if you haven't already. 

In your particular case, having made more than 5 posts now, you do have access to the PM system - that happens shortly after making 5 posts, although you may need to log out and in again to activate it.


----------



## MaCK12 (Feb 6, 2017)

skumar2017 said:


> Yes, I just realized that it has got some restrictions for new users like me. I think as we will write some posts, they will be removed.


this wait stinks man....

the fact that their timezone is quite ahead doesn't help either


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

skumar2017 said:


> Any update on this ? Please let us know of the outcome. There is a very little information on this topic here, your experience will be very helpful.


Any update on this?


----------



## deepaksmenon (Sep 18, 2017)

*Australian Migration*

Hi,

I also got same response from EA. Have you resolved your issue? Can you please let me now how this needs to be solved?


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

MaCK12 said:


> have you received any contact from EA? in my case its been almost 7 working days (a week and a half) and no contact :S


EA contacted me after 18 business days last month. You might have couple of more weeks ahead of you.


----------



## ukindian (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi,

I have got the same comments today from Engineers Australia. I am currently doing my PHD from last 5 years and the work which I have published in the CDR is all my work which is done as part of the PHD. Can you please let me know what happened to your assessment and what steps you have taken here next.

Regards


----------



## Vivek6_m (Dec 29, 2017)

ukindian said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got the same comments today from Engineers Australia. I am currently doing my PHD from last 5 years and the work which I have published in the CDR is all my work which is done as part of the PHD. Can you please let me know what happened to your assessment and what steps you have taken here next.
> 
> Regards


Hi,

Engineers Australia use Plagiarism Software & they are also used by Universities all over Australia.

EA use it for checking CDRs. They Automatically check with the Information/Data from previously submitted CDRs & also with published Materials Online (Journals, Books, Website, Magazines, Etc.,)

The Software is Highly Intelligent that even if a Few Words are Changed in a word, it Detects. 

Therefore if you are using data from the above, you read it in depth & put it differently in your Own Words; else it will be caught by the software.


----------



## Vivek6_m (Dec 29, 2017)

Plagiarism was allowed when I was doing my Masters in Australia & its upto the Professors on the Percentage.

Maximum of around 10 - 15% would be Allowed sometimes.

The Software will also Highlight in Yellow, Orange & Red based on the Percentage of Copied information.

Therefore we have to be Very Careful on using the data which was already published..


----------

